# Breckenridge - Colorado



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Breck is one of my favourite resorts for boarding.

They have a few decent terrain parks with jumps and rails. They also have an 11' halfpipe. 

The pistes are well maintained, and there are plenty of spots to have a little off piste fun. 

Combine that with a friendly feel to the area, a nice old town with a quiteish apres ski environment, and good links to Vail and Beaver Creek, which are useable on specific lift passes, and I don't really think you will find better anywhere else.

The Ski and Board school is excellent too. I don't regret choosing Breckenridge to learn how to board, and I am looking forward to the next time I go back there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I see, is there a site for it because this school for it seems really interesting.
Oh by the way, welcome to the forums, SBTim!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

That is good! A school with an almost perfect environment conducive to the lessons that are being presented and which can give you the utmost experience in snowboarding and skiing, great!

Welcome to the forum SBTim!


----------

